# Will a pet pigeon get along with a handfed female cockatiel in a HUGE cage?



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

*Will a pet pigeon be comfortable in this cage?*

Will an adult pet pigeon be comfortable in this cage?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not house different species together. Hook bills can bite harder than a pigeon and cause injury.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*They absolutely should not be together. They have different needs, different food requirements, different interests, and yes the pigeon could not protect itself from that kind of bite.

Pigeons need time outside of a cage to fly, like inside an aviary.*


----------



## Reddi (Jun 20, 2013)

Definitely not! I'm fairly new to pigeons, but not to hookbills.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A friends parrot took of the beak of a pigeon with one bite. Is it worth it?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

No never put a hookbill with a docile bird such as a pigeon, unless they were babies raised together. Too risky.


----------

